# Shimano XT PD-M785 Pedals - for Cyclocross



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

As a longtime Crank Brothers Eggbeater pedal user (for road, MTB and cyclocross); I am considering making a switch to Shimano SPD pedals for cyclocross. The reason being that on race starts, I can't clip in on my left foot in time to stay with the pack.

Does anyone use the "trail version" (with outer cage) Shimano XT PD-M785 pedals for cyclocross? Product

If so how will they compare to my 20 year old (but indestructible) PD-M747 's or to the seemingly current favorite choice for pros the PD-M770 (or exact same version PD-M540 & PD-M970 just with different finishes)? I have heard that the newest PD-M780 / PD-980 versions have a better contact area, but don't shed mud as well. Would I have the same problem shedding mud with the PD-M785's I can't tell if this version is based on the standard 770 or 780 versions.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

do you practice starts???


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes, I do - I am part of a club team, and we practice starts en masse many times during our weekly group practices. This is where my frustration is coming from. I only clip in about 25% of the time on starts.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

...and you think going to shimanos will magically make clipping in better? Have you tried the Candy pedals?

Why not just try a set of the M520 since they are pretty inexpensive?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I've used both Egg Beaters and now the new XT (xc, not trail) pedals. It's very easy to get into both, I think you need more practice. If you're only nailing it 25% of the time, changing pedals isn't going to magically up that to 75% or anything.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe my experience is atypical, but I had a similar experience to the OP. CBs and Times gave me consistent trouble getting clipped back in, no matter how much I practiced and focused and did whatever I could think of to nail it more consistently. It got to the point in my last few races that I realized not getting clipped back in faster and feeling confident about that was losing me places I was seldom making back up. That frustrated the hell out of me. 

Ultimately, I made the switch to Shimanos and I can say in my experience, I clip in alot more consistently with the SPDs than I did with the CBs and Times. YMMV, but so far I am finding it much easier to clip in consistently with the SPDs.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

I think we can safely say that in any situation like this that it's not a problem w/ the equipment but a problem w/ the user. Given that the majority of American pro CX racers and thousands of amateur racers use Crank Brothers pedals w/ no such problems, they definitely work pretty well. 
Switching to Shimano _may help_, but as I said before I don't think it's going to magically allow you to clip in every time or even nearly every time w/o problem. I use the 'trail' pedal on my mountain bike and the 'xc' pedal on my cx bike...I can't feel any difference at all between them. The sole of the shoe doesn't really contact any of the extra 'platform' on the trail pedal, so I see no need for it on the cx bike.


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

here was me thinking that the whole point of the egg-beater design was that it didn't matter how the pedal was oriented. you could stand on the pedal and, assuming you stood on the pedal with your cleat, just 'clip in'.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

I am sure that I need more practice. Starts are different because you begin with one foot clipped and the other down. You then go straight to a full sprint. Unless you can get the clip-in on the 1st crank turn, it is hard to get clipped until after the sprint is over. I am sure it is just my lack of practice.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Erik_A said:


> I am sure that I need more practice. Starts are different because you begin with one foot clipped and the other down. You then go straight to a full sprint. Unless you can get the clip-in on the 1st crank turn, it is hard to get clipped until after the sprint is over. I am sure it is just my lack of practice.


...which racing starts with both feet clipped in (other than maybe downhill mountain biking)?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tednugent said:


> ...which racing starts with both feet clipped in (other than maybe downhill mountain biking)?


And every track event.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

TT and TTT all start with both feet clipped in.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Just start next to your 'buddy', get both feet clipped-in and a hand on to his shoulders ... :thumbsup:


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> And every track event.


I'm used to XC MTB events. Both feet aren't clipped in at the start.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Start with your butt on the saddle.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> I think we can safely say that in any situation like this that it's not a problem w/ the equipment but a problem w/ the user. Given that the majority of American pro CX racers and thousands of amateur racers use Crank Brothers pedals w/ no such problems, they definitely work pretty well.
> Switching to Shimano _may help_, but as I said before I don't think it's going to magically allow you to clip in every time or even nearly every time w/o problem. I use the 'trail' pedal on my mountain bike and the 'xc' pedal on my cx bike...I can't feel any difference at all between them. The sole of the shoe doesn't really contact any of the extra 'platform' on the trail pedal, so I see no need for it on the cx bike.


CX, 99.99% of the time you are a source of wisdom and expertise, and I have alot of respect for your input. In this case, I will respectfully disagree, at least with how you positioned your response. If every pedal system worked exactly the same for every user then there would only be a need for 1 design. All the others would be useless. I personally have found through years of frustration and trial and error (and practice) that "gate" type pedals (CB, Time) just aren't as quick to clip in for me. Now granted, some of that may be technique, and I have tried to alter my approach a few different ways, but when it boiled down to it SPDs have been more consistent and more natrual for me than some of the other designs out there. So, I'm not sure I'd call that a "problem" with the user, but more different strokes for different folks. Maybe that is splittign hairs. 

I won't be bold enough to call my transition over to SPDs "magical", but for me, it is a marked difference in the time and effort it takes to get clipped in compared to other systems. I fully understand in some conditions I may be giving up some of that consistency, but the trade-off was worth it to me.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

krisdrum said:


> CX, 99.99% of the time you are a source of wisdom and expertise, and I have alot of respect for your input. In this case, I will respectfully disagree, at least with how you positioned your response. If every pedal system worked exactly the same for every user then there would only be a need for 1 design. All the others would be useless. I personally have found through years of frustration and trial and error (and practice) that "gate" type pedals (CB, Time) just aren't as quick to clip in for me. Now granted, some of that may be technique, and I have tried to alter my approach a few different ways, but when it boiled down to it SPDs have been more consistent and more natrual for me than some of the other designs out there. So, I'm not sure I'd call that a "problem" with the user, but more different strokes for different folks. Maybe that is splittign hairs.
> 
> I won't be bold enough to call my transition over to SPDs "magical", but for me, it is a marked difference in the time and effort it takes to get clipped in compared to other systems. I fully understand in some conditions I may be giving up some of that consistency, but the trade-off was worth it to me.


I agree, the ability to engage pedals will vary greatly w/ the individual, and there is a good chance the OP will find that Shimano pedals work for him. 
And I guess we are splitting hairs about it being a 'problem' w/ the user, but if we can all agree that pretty much every pedal system that we've talked about works as it should for tons of riders, and a few riders have some kind of issue...it's most likely not the pedal. It's just that particular combination of rider and pedal. Since the pedal is a constant, the variable (problem) is the rider. 
I'm wondering if the OP's issue is actually getting the cleat to engage the pedal or whether he just isn't finding the right spot. If he puts his foot in the correct spot but something is keeping him from getting the cleat engaged in the pedal, there are some things that can be done to make things work better. 
OTOH if he's just not putting his foot in the correct spot it's all about practice, practice, practice. 
As a side note, I used CB for years, and just recently (last season) switched to SPD. In the past I've used Time ATAC as well. Since the majority of my races are in nor-cal, the home of 80° dusty cx races, the SPD pedals work great and feel more secure than the CB.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> I agree, the ability to engage pedals will vary greatly w/ the individual, and there is a good chance the OP will find that Shimano pedals work for him.
> And I guess we are splitting hairs about it being a 'problem' w/ the user, but if we can all agree that pretty much every pedal system that we've talked about works as it should for tons of riders, and a few riders have some kind of issue...it's most likely not the pedal. It's just that particular combination of rider and pedal. Since the pedal is a constant, the variable (problem) is the rider.
> I'm wondering if the OP's issue is actually getting the cleat to engage the pedal or whether he just isn't finding the right spot. If he puts his foot in the correct spot but something is keeping him from getting the cleat engaged in the pedal, there are some things that can be done to make things work better.
> OTOH if he's just not putting his foot in the correct spot it's all about practice, practice, practice.
> As a side note, I used CB for years, and just recently (last season) switched to SPD. In the past I've used Time ATAC as well. Since the majority of my races are in nor-cal, the home of 80° dusty cx races, the SPD pedals work great and feel more secure than the CB.


I'm a hair splitter, what can I say.  It's the scientist in me. Totally agree. Practice and muscle memory will get the cleat where it needs to be. If that is not the issue, another pedal system may help. My issue with the "gate" type pedals is I tend to have more of a "sweeping" light touch motion instead of a straight up and down "stomp". The gates, even at their lowest spring tension settings were too stiff for my natural motion. And if I tried to stomp and was a little off, there was trouble. So I'd ride around for a bit trying to feel my way into the pedal, which just wasn't effective. I find the SPD need way less pressure down to engage and hence work better with my natural technique. So maybe I really am the problem. 

As for the OP's original question, unless you find yourself slipping off your current pedal platforms, going with more of a trail pedal (regardles sof maker) would seem to just add weight and potentially complexity, depending on conditions. I'd stick with more of a XC pedal personally.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

I think the SPDs stomp start fit better than some of the others, but will clog up more than the Candy boys. I am probably 90% on the no peek stomp in on my SPDs.


----------

